# Solved: Can Microsoft Edge be uninstall?



## Ami_Mizuno (Aug 2, 2015)

I was wondering can it be uninstalled


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

No, it's the default browser that comes with the operating system.

Why do you want to uninstall it?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

A_M:

Just in case you're considering using a different browser, you might want to read this:

How to make Mozilla Firefox or Google Chrome the default browser in Windows 10

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

It's my understanding that Internet Explorer 11 is also included with the Windows 10 OS.


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

> It's my understanding that Internet Explorer 11 is also included with the Windows 10 OS.


It is, still need it for Windows Catalog.  
Not sure why though.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

K:

I'm pretty sure IE11 was part of Windows 10 Technical Preview because I used it for about 2 months and don't remember using any other browser.

I haven't yet installed the July 29th release of Windows 10, so it's features are unknown to me right now. 

-----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Beta19 (Sep 8, 2008)

Internet Explorer is still in Windows 10 RTM. I upgraded to Windows 10 on July 29th and Internet Explorer is still here. I thought that Edge(which I like so far) was supposed to REPLACE IE??


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Edge does replace IE as the DEFAULT browser. They just decided to include IE11 as well as it may be required if you're running web applications that use ActiveX controls or perhaps other older technologies. I don't see the big deal, you either use Edge or you don't and make some other browser the default one but there's no need to uninstall one or the other. It's always good to have another browser should something happen with one that prevents you from connecting to the internet for troubleshooting purposes. Just make sure all browsers are kept up to date for security reasons.


----------



## mpeet611 (Dec 16, 2013)

Just wanted to comment that when i upgraded to windows 10 from 7 last night it asked me if i wanted to make edge or chrome my default browser. I choose to keep chrome as my default browser & windows was ok with that.


----------



## Beta19 (Sep 8, 2008)

mpeet611, I heard that too. I heard some earlier upgrades changed the default browser to Microsoft Edge and later upgrades allowed you to choose a default browser. I don't recall having the choice, but I like Edge so far.


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

Edge is OK. Just wish they could come up with a mod to rearrange the bookmarks in the order you like.


I was, I would think, one of the first adopters of Windows 10. It did not offer me an option but made edge the default. For personal reasons, I changed it back to IE. imo, since the latest edition of IE, it competes favourably with other browsers, including EDge. Visually I can not detect any speed difference.


----------



## mpeet611 (Dec 16, 2013)

Adam, during the windows 10 setup one of the screens asked me if I wanted to use Microsoft express settings or use custom settings, I clicked on custom settings which is where it asked me what browser I wanted to make my default.

Today is my first day using edge & I like it so far but I've noticed some websites load slightly faster in chrome so I'll keep chrome as my default browser for now. Plus chrome has more customization option than edge at the moment & I like customizing my browser.


----------



## Beta19 (Sep 8, 2008)

mpeet611, when I ran my upgrade, I too, came to a setup page, but I only had the option to click "use express settings"......there was no "custom settings" button.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

The custom setting isn't a button. It is a a highlighted Blue lettering on the left that says Custom Settings.


----------



## ckc17 (Mar 1, 2015)

Thank you guys for running this thread, solved a big problem for me. I have been getting some flack from my wife since updating to W 10, she much preferred the layout she was used to with IE and was not happy using Edge. Now she knows just tapping IE in the search box the old explorer pops up she is happy and should save me getting my ear bent.

Much appreciated.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

You can also pin IE to the Task Bar for quick access to it.


----------



## ckc17 (Mar 1, 2015)

Thanks Jay, great help.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

You are quite welcome.


----------



## Radiorails (Jan 31, 2013)

I have read, correctly or incorrectly, that Edge is still to be 'improved', I rarely used IE ( vers. 4 through 11) so I doubt Edge will be used often. Opera is my preferred browser with Firefox as a stand by.


----------

